# newborn panting breathing??



## indigolilybear (Nov 28, 2001)

do your newborns pant all the time? Mine seems to always be breathing rapidly, and sometimes it looks like she's panting. ANyone else do this? I remember that newborn breathing is really erratic, but curious if your newborns did this? She's 11 days old....and otherwise healthy, eating, pooping, wetting, alert at periods, etc

thanks mamas.


----------



## Proudmomoftwinsplusone (Feb 21, 2004)

I remember being very surprised about my little twin guys panting a lot when they were newborns. My five-year old niece asked why they sounded like dogs. But please, get more opinions on this because I am definately not an expert.

Dena


----------



## Sarah and Brandon (Mar 19, 2004)

Yes mine did it too! It is funny how they make the funniest breathing sounds!

Congrats by the way!!

Sarah


----------



## Quickening (May 20, 2003)

I think all newborns do it, most people may not notice though. As a newborn, my daughter would stop breathing for like a few seconds then she'd do the pant thing. My midwife told me this was normal - the babies are learning to regulate their breathing.

It made me all the happier that we were cosleeping though! With me next to dd, I knew she wouldnt forget to breathe cos I was there to regulate her breathing with mine!

It goes away after a bit, I think when the body adapts to proper breathing and the lungs get used to processing airflow.


----------



## friendtoall (Dec 29, 2003)

I just read recently that newborns do not know how to breath through their mouths - they have to learn to. maybe that is why it seems so awkward for them and they seem to be panting?


----------



## megtell (Mar 18, 2003)

Yes, my 3 week old does this. We were worried at first since we didn't recall our other girls doing it. But now we figure she's growing so fast she's just out of breath







Call your doctor if you want more info, but it sounds fine to me


----------



## MamaAllNatural (Mar 10, 2004)

Yes, totally normal. They really can get going can't they?


----------

